# [Batch] shutdown funktioniert nicht



## Jared566 (11. Dezember 2009)

Hey Leute,

Ich habe ein Problem mit einer Batch datei..

in dieser Batch steht folgendes:


```
@echo on
shutdown -s-f-t 0
exit
```

so nun zu meinem Problem: Die Batch schreibt im ausgabefenster immer wieder die shutdown zeile hin, füht diese aber nicht aus und das läuft wie eine endlos schleife runter. (ka wie lange, auf jeden fall seeehr lange ^^)

der befehl an sich funktioniert, habe den in der cmd ausgeführt und siehe da: der pc fährt runter.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Jared


----------



## mattinator (12. Dezember 2009)

hat Dein Batch die Erweiterung .cmd ?
Du muss die Optionen mit Leerzeichen trennen: shutdown -s -f -t 0
evtl. funktioniert das nicht im Batch, mach eine Verknüpfung mit dem Befehl C:\Windows\System32\shutdown.exe -s -f -t 0


----------

